# Shoulder Prints Made Easy With Transfer Express



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

One of the latest trends in decorated apparel is referred to as “shoulder,” “billboard” or “pom pom pullover” prints. A loose fit or oversized shirt or jersey is decorated with tall lettering across the back of the shoulders. Typically a school or team name is used. 

Transfer Express recently added three new layouts specifically for shoulder prints to make ordering custom transfers for this look easy. Detailed directions from how to order to application can be found on its blog at Use Custom Transfers to Print Oversized Shoulder Prints : Transfer Express .

Ready-to-apply, one-color designs ship the same day and by ordering extras you can quickly do fill-ins for any client. Multicolor orders placed before 3 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, will ship in two working days or less. 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.

Change the specific size to tall lettering

I would promote Transfer Express has layouts to make ordering these easy.Detailed directions can be found on their blog


----------

